# Maltese in City Shelter



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

This poor guy was turned in to animal control recently (probably as a stray).
He is probably there for the mandatory hold time for strays.



-----------------------------------








DOG - ID#A243515
I am a neutered male, white Maltese.
My age is unknown.
I have been at the shelter since Mar 27, 2008.

Back For more information about this animal, call:
City of Jacksonville - Animal Care & Control Center at (904) 387-8924
Ask for information about animal ID number A243515 

Maltese at JACC #A243515
-----------------------------------


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Wasn't a new member in Florida looking for a rescue just recently? I hope she sees this! Or that a rescue group can pull him. Poor thing!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

is there anyone who does Southern maltese rescue..?
I hope someone can get him.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just wanted to bump this in case anyone can help.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I hope someone goes and gets him.

Tina


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

BUMP
I hope someone can help him!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've forwarded this to Mary Palmer.

I'm not sure if we have an available foster
in Florida, but we'll see.

Poor little thing. I'll be praying for him.
He looks like a good boy. :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am trying to find out info on him. I called the shelter and had to leave a message. I will find out info when they return my call.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Bumping to keep current


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is the info I received:

He has to be held until the 4th to see whether an owner claims him. The gal on the phone said she thinks he is about 15 lbs, but according to the picture I don't think so if that picture is of him. I feel so bad for him that he has to stay at the shelter. 

After the 4th he will be health checked, treated for worms, fleas, ticks, and given a micro chip and then adopted.....fee is $80.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Cross-Post from Craig's List. I was going to call them to give them a heads up - if they don't have one already, but hesitated for some reason - anyone hear of them. If legit, maybe they could take the little guy if he's not adopted. What do y'all think?


*Maltese Rescue of Florida*
Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-03-31, 9:22AM EDT


NOTE: If you see us temp down, we are being flagged by a illegal breeder and puppymill operator. But we keep coming back!!!


DON'T BUY FROM Flea Mkts, Pet Stores, Road Side Sales!!!!
ESPECIALLY FLEA MKTS, most are Puppy Mill Operators


My wife and I have been the Only Maltese Rescue Service for Maltese for 10 years here local.
We service Pasco, Hernando, Hillsborough and Pinellas Counties.
We are happy to say we still do it.
But with so many Breeders / Puppy mill Operators you must be careful!
We have discovered that these lying pieces of **** are pretending to be rescuers just to be able to get the dog for breeding purposes.
Don't let it happen to you.
A little about us, we are Bikers, Business Owners, and very educated middle aged married couple. We also have a Large group of folks working with us that are
Also animal lovers.
We can be EXTREMELY dangerous to puppy mill operators that breed for greed!
If you know or have a little Maltese that needs a home, we'll be there.
Alan & Brenda (727) 688-1748
Sorry, we do not have any dogs to be adopted at this time. Our waiting list is also very extensive


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Linda, I do not know who they are, but the area that your info says they serve is 3-4 hours SSE of Jacksonville.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

> Cross-Post from Craig's List. I was going to call them to give them a heads up - if they don't have one already, but hesitated for some reason - anyone hear of them. If legit, maybe they could take the little guy if he's not adopted. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> *Maltese Rescue of Florida*
> ...


They are located in the southern part of Florida and Jacksonville is in northeast Florida. Unless there is a medical problem, they hold the dogs for a few days to see if the owner claims him. If there is a medical problem they can release the dog to a legitimate rescue or the local humane society (which is no-kill). I would be glad to help get him if a rescue is setup...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=556642
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Duckman, are you employed by the City of Jacksonville, ie at the shelter? Just wondering because I have seen you post this kind of thread before. I think it is a good thing that you are doing by letting people know he may be available. I live in Jacksonville too and I am asking around to see if I can find him a home. I called the shelter and asked the lady questions about him because it makes me sad to think a little Malt has to stay in a shelter situation for a week while they allow for an owner to come forth.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

> Duckman, are you employed by the City of Jacksonville, ie at the shelter? Just wondering because I have seen you post this kind of thread before. I think it is a good thing that you are doing by letting people know he may be available. I live in Jacksonville too and I am asking around to see if I can find him a home. I called the shelter and asked the lady questions about him because it makes me sad to think a little Malt has to stay in a shelter situation for a week while they allow for an owner to come forth.[/B]


No, I don't work for the city or at animal control. I did have a couple of prior postings: two years ago, there was a similar situation with a maltese that someone brought in that had medical problems and the humane society finally got him. Also I was going to adopt a stray Yorkie that was brought in to animal control with medical problems, but she died at the shelter the day before I could get her out.

Did the lady at animal control give any additional information on the maltese that is there now? Once the hold time is up I want to make sure he is not euthanized.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

> Cross-Post from Craig's List. I was going to call them to give them a heads up - if they don't have one already, but hesitated for some reason - anyone hear of them. If legit, maybe they could take the little guy if he's not adopted. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> *Maltese Rescue of Florida*
> ...



These people are in my aea. I have never heard of them, but I may try and call them tomorrow. I'm a little concerned that they advertise on Craig's list. I'll see what I can find out.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Did the lady at animal control give any additional information on the maltese that is there now? Once the hold time is up I want to make sure he is not euthanized.[/B]


I have tried all morning to get someone on the phone at ACC and I keep getting voice mails. So I called the Mandarin Adoption Center (this is where I was told he would go if no one claimed him) and the girl there said it will be later this afternoon before they pick him up because he still hasn't been tested for heartworms, has to be given a rabies shot, and a micro chip. I feel so bad for this little guy....what if he has already had a rabie shot and has a reaction? She said he will definitely be adopted out and not euthanized (unless he has severe health problems.) She said the little guys go to new homes quick. I may take a ride down to ACC and take a peak at him.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=556802
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The latest word I have is a return email from Jason at JACC yesterday (Thursday). He was still there. Sometimes when they are busy I also get the voicemail. They are very responsive to emails, usually responding the same day if not the next day...


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Do you think this is him? He's no longer on the Pet Harbor site.

Scooter - I can't get the link to work, but there's a malt mix on the Jacksonville site tjey named Scooter that looks like him and the info is less than an hour old.

I hope someone adopts him. 

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?search...;LOCATION=JCKV1


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Link to "Scooter," described as malt + shih tzu

http://petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A242572...G,breed_MALTESE


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Do you think this is him? He's no longer on the Pet Harbor site.
> 
> Scooter - I can't get the link to work, but there's a malt mix on the Jacksonville site tjey named Scooter that looks like him and the info is less than an hour old.
> 
> ...


That isn't him.....they had a photo of him but he was supposed to go to the adoption center today. I called them this morning and gave them a qucik lesson on how to treat small dogs. I felt bad for the girl on the other end of the phone. At the end of our conversation she said.....I understand but we just aren't funded for additional stuff. This was in reference to me telling her they should at least put some local anesthesia in the micro chip site before they inject that hugh needle. And I told her to watch him closely after they give him his vaccine. I will call again and check on him.


----------



## Duckman (May 2, 2006)

Yes, his profile has been removed. This could mean he was picked up by a rescue or even adopted or held for someone. I got the definite impression that he was not going to be euthanized, so this could mean he has found a home (although I don't know for sure tonight)...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: I just got off the phone with JAC/Mandarin Adoption center ................... :chili: :chili: :chili: he was adopted this morning. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yay!! That's awesome news :chili: :chili:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: Whooo-Hoooo!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------

